# no network/internet after installation

## ceejay82

Hi all,

I installed the latest amd64 Gentoo 2.6.39.r3 on my maschines. At the boot with the boot cd I got internet, but after booting my selfcreated kernel I didn't got internet.

So I realizied that the autoload.d that was mentioned in the documentation is old and I also copy net.lo to net.eth0. I also installed hotplug via emerge and think to remember to choose something at the kernel settings aswell.

My question is what is the best way to do, should I boot my system and build a new kernel or should I boot the boot cd and chroot to the system.

I would like to skip all the other steps, that I made before and it would be great if the system would remember my other settings.

My second question is what networking driver I have to choose. I got a Fujitsu Lifebook T901 Convertible Notebook and a ASUS P7P55D Evo mainboard.

At the Convertible is a got a Intel 10/100/1000 MBit/s 82579 LM modul and a Intel Centrino 6205 802.11 a/b/g/n wireless controller.

At the mainboard is a Dual Gigabit LAN controllers Realtek® 8112L / 8110SC Gigabit LAN controller featuring AI NET2 and Teaming.

I also got an usb Alfa Wireless Adapter (AWUS036NH), but I didn't found any Alfa driver at the kernel menu.

Could I also uncheck all the other networkd driver?

Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ceejay82,

Welcome to Gentoo. 

This site shows how to configure the kernel for your 82579 LM and Intel Centrino 6205 802.11 a/b/g/n 

For the USB wireless stick we will need the Vendor ID and Product ID from lsusb.

It does not matter if you get into your chroot from the CD or boot normally to build your kernel, as long as you have the instructions to hand.

----------

